# dernière version de itunes pour mac osx 10.4.11 ppc



## arthur244 (9 Août 2012)

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien pour aller télécharger itunes 9.5 ppc?

Merci


----------



## iMacounet (9 Août 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iTunes+9.5+PPC

Enfin, si t'es déja avec OS X 10.4.11 tu ne pourra pas plus évoluer.


----------



## arthur244 (9 Août 2012)

Y a pas un lien apple par hasard?


----------



## palou (6 Juin 2014)

iMacounet a dit:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=iTunes+9.5+PPC
> 
> Enfin, si t'es déja avec OS X 10.4.11 tu ne pourra pas plus évoluer.



Bonsoir
Quels sont les avantages de passer de iTunes 9.1.1 à 9.5 sur ppc
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (7 Juin 2014)

arthur244 a dit:


> Y a pas un lien apple par hasard?


par hasard c'est chez Apple
( itunes 9.2.1)
http://support.apple.com/downloads/#itunes

edit le *dernier* itunes compatible est 9.2.1
et il est au dessus


----------

